# Go!



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

There has been a lot of discussion at sailnet about some of the weird folks out there doing things like sailing for 1000 days, or taking off in a homemade boat, etc. Lots of others have come through talking about rather impractical plans such as sailing off into the sunset with the couple bucks they have in their pocket, or working along the way, etc. Often they get advice to go, and sometimes to stay, but it seems like we all have an opinion on it - whether going is practical, how much risk is too much, etc. I want to voice my own opinion on it. Keep in mind this is from someone who hasn't done it, I have not gone out and lived the dream, but like many others I would like to.

My thought on it is this ...

Just GO.

Life is short. I know that sounds cliche, because it is, but it's also true. How many people do you know who passed away this year, or last year ? Someone related to you ? Someone you knew personally ? A friend maybe ? Death is all too real a thing. Morbid to talk about, I know, but let's get real for a second here ... life is going to end. In some cases abruptly. Death isn't like some exotic thing that only happens to the other guy. It's waiting out there for every one of us.

And life is also short, sometimes too short. Even a year is a huge part of our lives when you consider how short our lives really are. It's a shame to waste any of it, because we won't get that time back again.

When someone says they want to do something completely "impractical" like sail long distance or go to some place on the earth that is a little more dangerous, why do we insist on trying to talk them out of it ? What does it matter ? The chances are rather low they are going to have anything actually happen to them, and even if they weren't that low, shouldn't they try to live their life as best they can while they have the chance ? Life isn't getting any longer, and being on a boat with some sunshine and exercise might even benefit them. It might even make life more enjoyable, better lived. And it's not like we don't already know the worst thing that could happen! It's going to happen, not IF ... but WHEN, that's the question. When and HOW! Hopefully the how is while having a great time doing something you love, living a full life chasing after your dreams.

Knowing someone who has some terrible disease or illness and is facing the ultimate end we all face in our own way should remind us that if we are ever going to do anything, it's time to get out there and do it. It won't ever be a better time than SOON, or even NOW. Because anything could happen. Many of us waste too many precious days trying to do things the safe way, worrying too much about having every little thing prepared before we go out and live our lives or have fun, and before you know it .. it's too late!

Friend ... GO! If you're thinking about it, DO IT.

Whatever you are considering - living aboard, taking a long cruise, or just getting your first boat so you can go day sailing with the kids. DO IT!

Most regret the things they don't do, not the things they did.


----------



## Cruiserwannabe (Jan 28, 2006)

here..here.. well said could you please call my wife?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I will disagree a bit. My view is not "go now"...but *make a plan now* on how to go at the earliest practical moment to live your dream the way you want to. Then stick to it.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

I agree with all of you.

Cam, I'm with you on that one, that it's best to plan and then implement the plan. That's all part of what it takes to go. But I'm sure you agree too that many of us spend way too much time preparing and sometimes not enough time just getting on with it and going. Waiting around for things to be absolutely perfect.

USPirate, I agree with you too for the most part. I think we create our own cage, however. The government does help put the bars up, they reward mortgages, being poor, etc, and make it more difficult to get ahead. But I think we create our own bars too. Let's face it, most of us could live on 5$us a day if we had to. It wouldn't be that hard. People around the world live on a lot less than that. And what does it really take to make 5$us a day ? That's like 40k$us in principal and at about 5% interest you wouldn't have to work to earn that much. How many people in America couldn't come up with 40k$us if they really had their heart set on that goal ?

But we don't do that. Instead we decide we "need" satellite tv, dining out all the time, joy riding in the car, eating meat at every meal, talking on our cell phones all the time, tools in the garage we never actually use, etc. I think for the most part we build our own prison. It's like they say, it almost doesn't matter how much you make because your expenses will rise to meet it.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

Is today national Cannibis day or something and that something is "in the wind"? 

All kidding aside, one can plan all they want - nothing ever goes to plan - and those cases it does it ends up being the not so interesting experience as all the effort to orchestrate it will rarely lead to actual rewards... just do it ...


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

artbyjody said:


> Is today national Cannibis day or something and that something is "in the wind"?


I think it's just the good spring sailing weather.


----------



## Danny33 (Nov 21, 2007)

Your on it wind..I got told early on "you cant do it "
Did it any way..

Does life Live thru you or does Life live to you ?
Ive lost a lot of friends in the mountains climbing . Its fun , but stuff goes wrong in the moment ..move by move , step and hold by hold .

Five year plan , Retiring .
Boats payed for ,retro fit .

Found a great play ground in S.E . AK !
Learning to live off the sea is new to me , so I soak up every thing to learn up here and be ready to go in time


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

"Now you can pick up reasons
So easily
Where you've been, and where you've got to be
And when the truth don't show, you'll always see
Lots of reasons
And pretty soon you've got a heavy load
dragging those reasons down an endless road
I got to thinking and I got to see
So many reasons, coming at me
The one that leaves you high and dry
He says you still owe him, there's a reason why
He'll leave you crying, till the tears run dry
He's the one, always the one, with all the reasons"

(Chris Rea, Reasons, from the album Wired to the Moon")

I don't listen to much music when I'm actually sailing but that is one song I love to put on as I head out Sydney Heads, be it for a weekend, a week or a month.


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

Cruiserwannabe said:


> here..here.. well said could you please call my wife?



View attachment 1701


This cartoonist, Jimmy Johnson, has done many strips about sailing. Or perhaps I should say dreaming about sailing. Some of them really hit home.

Steve


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Going now!*

We are weeks away from leaving ourselves. In fact, today is my husband's last day at his job. It all started with a plan about 2 1/2 years ago, lots of work, saving and spending money getting the boat and getting it ready. We are where those that have gone say is the hard part, leaving. People think we are nuts, two senior managment career people at the peak of the corporate ladder climb. We realize we can always come back and get new jobs and that the skills/work ethic that made us sucessful this time around will still be of value in 3 or so years. Money can be made and lost or spent on life experiences. At 52 and 48 we are empty nesters and leaving to see what we've really learned about life so far.


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

I have a countdown clock on my computer. 42 months 12 days 13 hours 53 minutes 34 seconds until I'm able to walk away. I'm leaving and I'm not coming back. I'll sail the world (or as much of it as I get to) for as long as I want, then I'll do something else for a while. Maybe I'll even let the wife pick the next adventure, who knows?

While plans don't often work out exactly as we want, I say it's better to have a plan and tell everyone you know, than to sit at home and think about "someday". Plans with benchmarks for achieving them are way better than wishful thinking.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have mixed feelings. I destroyed some of my best dreams by making them plans that didn't work out. It's not like I didn't know, but until I set goals/milestones I could enjoy the fantasy more (dreaming of the escape). Sorry if that sounds depressing; it really isn't (completely) as it allows me to start thinking about adaptations that are realistic for me as I am not willing to "just GO" with my current responsibilities.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Well said, Mr. Twain.


----------



## nk235 (Apr 8, 2007)

I can so see myself going out for a solo daysail and all of the sudden just deciding to keep on going and not come back! Its funny I always get to thinking like that towards the bottom of the bottle of Captain Morgan...

Anyway though I agree with the whole life is short philosophy and that you will look back and regret the things you didn't do more than the things you did do. I'm 23 and just bought my dream boat about 2 months ago. Before that I had a very nice 25 footer but I really wanted something that could cope with stronger weather as well as a real boat I could cruise on and live on every weekend with every piece of gear I would need or want. Finally made it happen this summer and so far I have been loving every minute of it. The money I spent on the boat doesn't compare to the enjoyment I have been getting out of it. Now that I bought the boat I can't take off sailing the world just yet as now I have to pay for the boat...but I am hoping in another couple of years to make it happen. I do have some time so I will patient for now but I am envious of all you out there doing it right now.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

When I slid on my wife's wedding ring a part of me died yet another part was born...when I decided to have kids another part of me was taken away yet another given...it is not for me alone to decide what to do with my life anymore...I can hope to bistill into my love ones my dreams and goals but in the end it is a selfish soul that just does his own thing with no regard for others...We have devised a compromise and Lord willing I will live long enough to see it through ..but if I dont ...no regrets for my love for them outstrips any other..


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Excellent Still !


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Along the lines of Still's post; last weekend my nine year old daughter took the wheel on a beam reach under about ten knots apparent. I saw (and could feel) that gleam in her eyes. The next day my wife and I replaced two ports on the boat and to keep my girl from being bored a neighbor took her out on his 336 Hunter. This time she asked for the wheel. Neighbor said she is wonderful on a boat. That is the reward for any compromise the Lord allows us. I'm 54 years old but on days like that I don't feel it.

Mark


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Yep, Still nailed the responsibilities I was referring to pretty well. The blue water dream boat became a shallow draft trailer sailor and instead of cruising into a tropical island sunset with just my dream girl, I have kids swarming over the deck pointing at muddy shorelines to go looking for crabs and shells. Would I trade it? No way. It doesn't mean one choice makes me happier (or would) than another, just that I have made choices that I am not going to walk away from. Even when they are good choices, it is hard to let the dreams go. I have to post that picture of Hannah again:










OK - I feel better now.


----------



## WDaniels (Apr 2, 2007)

Just like Camaraderie advises, my wife and I started making plans 5 years ago to retire, get a boat (it started as her dream and I bought into it) start sailing and then just go places. Bought the boat in December and planned to retire this October. Then I get hit with a stop loss and have to stay at least another year after this October minimum, maybe 2. Oh well, "the best laid plans of mice and men".
Warren


----------



## Danny33 (Nov 21, 2007)

Look beyond the Mice and men of steinbeck...
that was following some one elses dream as I remember.

The Alaska flag .....the north star !
" I followed the path less traveled and that has made all the difference "

Set your goals and just do it .

Do your home work ...where you want to travel ect. ( Ive had lots of sailors tell me if you can learn to sail in S.E. Alaska ..one can sail any where )

One will most likely find some one who can teach you something new . learn from many and use what works for you .They always come along when the time is right .

In my trade I train and teach a lot , Its all good and you learn too .
Chin high and youll cover it good !


----------



## WDaniels (Apr 2, 2007)

Where are you at Danny33? I see Alaska and am thinking the SE. Me....Fairbanks. Kinda land locked.
Warren


----------



## MysticGringo (Oct 9, 2006)

"We are all food for worms."

I had a plan once, it was amazing. I would work my butt off, buy a humble boat, do some work on her, learn how to sail it, sail it to the Caribbean, and teach beautiful women how to scuba dive. It was going to be so awesome. I mean, living on a sailboat, scuba diving every day, making small amount of money, spending small amounts of money, meeting people from everywhere in the world, eating awesome food, and not fats food (yes, I spelled that right). 

I would wake up, paddle over to the dive shop in my kayak, set up dive gear, hold class, then dive in the afternoons, watch the sunset from the deck of my boat, and eating the fresh crab I caught in my crab pot that day. Why would I not do it. I am an architect, and I even know of some firms who would let me work remotely... very remotely. The sunsets would be so much better knowing I didn't need to mow the lawn before I watched them. Waking up excited because I am going to go diving with girls in bikinis, instead of sitting next to some bald sweaty guy in the cube next to me waiting for lunch so I could sneak a beer.

Then I met a girl.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

MysticGringo said:


> "We are all food for worms."
> 
> I had a plan once, it was amazing. I would work my butt off, buy a humble boat, do some work on her, learn how to sail it, sail it to the Caribbean, and teach beautiful women how to scuba dive. It was going to be so awesome. I mean, living on a sailboat, scuba diving every day, making small amount of money, spending small amounts of money, meeting people from everywhere in the world, eating awesome food, and not fats food (yes, I spelled that right).
> 
> ...


LOL

OH how very true...I hope for her/your sake she looks good in a bikini..


----------



## sab30 (Oct 11, 2006)

MysticGringo said:


> "We are all food for worms."
> 
> I had a plan once, it was amazing. I would work my butt off, buy a humble boat, do some work on her, learn how to sail it, sail it to the Caribbean, and teach beautiful women how to scuba dive. It was going to be so awesome. I mean, living on a sailboat, scuba diving every day, making small amount of money, spending small amounts of money, meeting people from everywhere in the world, eating awesome food, and not fats food (yes, I spelled that right).
> 
> ...


 me too but I think she is buying into the plan...I puposely left out the part about scantily clad woman..maybe your girl wants to go..??


----------



## MysticGringo (Oct 9, 2006)

Well... she looks awesome in a bikini, as you can see if you go look at my blog, or flickr account.

She kinda wants to "go"... but is scared. We have worked through some of it, and we are both reading Changing Course now, so we'll see. We are taking a trip to Belize in a few weeks, where I am going to talk to some dive shops, and an architect I know who lives there and see about some work. Maybe her being there for a week will help her figure out what it is she wants to do... and that the "going" might be pretty awesome.

I am dying here in Ohio, 11 hours drive from the boat. I hate sitting in my cube knowing that some of you are sitting on your boats. I can not wait till its my turn to "Go".


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

MysticGringo said:


> I am dying here in Ohio, 11 hours drive from the boat. I hate sitting in my cube knowing that some of you are sitting on your boats. I can not wait till its my turn to "Go".


I hear you MysticGringo, I am 5 hours from my boat ...


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

MysticGringo said:


> Well... she looks awesome in a bikini, as you can see if you go look at my blog, or flickr account.
> 
> She kinda wants to "go"... but is scared. We have worked through some of it, and we are both reading Changing Course now, so we'll see. We are taking a trip to Belize in a few weeks, where I am going to talk to some dive shops, and an architect I know who lives there and see about some work. Maybe her being there for a week will help her figure out what it is she wants to do... and that the "going" might be pretty awesome.
> 
> I am dying here in Ohio, 11 hours drive from the boat. I hate sitting in my cube knowing that some of you are sitting on your boats. I can not wait till its my turn to "Go".


Get her to go before "I met a girl" turns into "I had a kid". Having a kid out on the boat will seem much less of a challenge if you're already on the boat. You may end up waiting, like I am, for the kid to graduate high school before you can go.

Before someone says something, yes my kids are the best part of my life. They'd just be a little better in the carribbean.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

All 8 of mine are grown and go sailing with me quite a bit. I figure a few more years of getting the Admiral used to the boat and sailing....


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

CharlieCobra said:


> All 8 of mine are grown and go sailing with me quite a bit. I figure a few more years of getting the Admiral used to the boat and sailing....


Now I know why your immune to storms....


----------



## Duke 7184 (Mar 12, 2006)

Quoting My Wife:
Be positive!!! What good are low hopes???
Make a plan and work toward your goals. Failures / shortcomings are going to happen. Do not be discoraged. Learn from these events. These challanges will make you stronger and more self reliant. 
Most of all "BELIEVE". Believe in yourself and in all that gives you inter strength.

My two cents worth:
"TODAY"
TODAY is the TOMORROW you dreamed about YESTRDAY
Make the most of it.
TODAY will be YESTERDAY TOMORROW

We make a pretty good team. We are now two years into a five year plan of restoring and up grading our Good-Old-Boat for extended trips south during the winter months.

I BELIEVE WE WILL MAKE IT.


----------



## Danny33 (Nov 21, 2007)

W Daniels ..Just left Fairbanks five weeks ago .
Im in Juneau now .Winters are way to long ,no rock and ice to climb !

Left Las Vegas to climb bigger mountains and long ice routes ....Fairbanks ?
Its all in my back yard now! Getting my sea kayak tomorrow after work..and the job is really getting in the way !

Alaska Boat and Marine ...They have sail boats listed ,goggle ...Get hold of Dave or Eric . Im sure they can hook you up !

Mystic......Thats why I try to run like hell from them. 
I left one up north that said I was crazy to want to live on a boat.
I expressed to her she could get it back into shape while I would go climb in the mountains here ! She didnt even say good by untill I was down here !

Stuff like that could break a mans heart ! Not to mention I could learn how to troll for salmon while paddleing my kayak around .
I cant figure them out !

With all the complications you gotta love them all !


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The biggest thing you have to remember is that the boat will never be perfect. There comes a day when you have to tell yourself and crew 'We'll live with that', and untie the docklines. Whatever problems were left can be dealt with or ignored.

Experience speaking. If you put a time line on it, so much the better. But when the time comes, just go, and don't worry about that bloody leak in the Genoa track. You've been living with it five years already....

Cap'n Gary


----------

